# Coding for electrodes for ECG



## dfountain (May 20, 2010)

Hi: I have a provider that is coding A4556 for the electrodes when he does an ECG, the description for this code does not state that electrodes for ECG's are covered. Is this appropiate billing? Thanks for any responses....
Debbie Fountain
Austin, TX


----------



## SherryMiller (May 20, 2010)

No, we do not bill for the electrodes.  They are covered in the total payment for the ECG service as part of the overhead component of the payment.


----------



## Belinda Frisch (May 20, 2010)

*I agree...*

I agree with Sherry. We do not charge for the electrodes either. It is included in the technical component payment.


----------



## dfountain (May 20, 2010)

Thanks that was I was thinking...


----------

